# A new little bottletop pincushion



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

This little recycled metal bottle top pincushion is going to Waterford, to possibly be featured in a new online fibre-arts magazine! l think it will be launched in Nov. ... I'll let you know. It looks good!
http://olannand.wordpress.com/
If you haven't seen my bottle top pincushions before, they are metal wine bottle tops, or caps, covered with felt, stuffed & hand embroidered. Some , l put on rings to wear as you work.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

~~ very nice and certainly useful.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Yes, very nice and useful.. I love to have pretty things that can be used!


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

Very nice and functional !!!


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

cute,useful and love your embroidery.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Sweet,


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Lovely, as always


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Beautiful and very creative. Your hand embroidery is flawless!


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

What a great idea and congrats on maybe having your work shown in a magazine.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

What a great idea, just plain cute.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

You do such lovely work making those little pin cushions, I just love seeing your work. Good luck with the article too. thank you for sharing your lovely work.


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

congratulations, pleased to her that some of your creativity is being recognized.


----------



## niniw (Mar 17, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you all .... l must admit, these are one of the favourite things l make. I enjoy just doing the embroidery freehand.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

your items are always beautiful


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

I hadn't seen that before. Love them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tonka's Mom (Mar 26, 2012)

I love the ones you do in the nut shells...you are so imaginative!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh I so love this!


----------



## moe161 (May 26, 2015)

Lovely! You do such nice work. I have purchased a couple of pieces of jewelry from you in the past and I have been so pleased with the level of attention to detail in your beautiful items!! Congratulations!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

It is very beautiful, love the colors you've used.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Congrats Hilary!


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

I always love to see your sweet pincushions.


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

Do you do the embroidery after you cover it in felt? I am in awe of what you do.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> This little recycled metal bottle top pincushion is going to Waterford, to possibly be featured in a new online fibre-arts magazine! l think it will be launched in Nov. ... I'll let you know. It looks good!
> http://olannand.wordpress.com/
> If you haven't seen my bottle top pincushions before, they are metal wine bottle tops, or caps, covered with felt, stuffed & hand embroidered. Some , l put on rings to wear as you work.


I simply had to login today just to say thanks for sharing your newest creation! It is lovely and I've missed seeing any new ones....I might have just missed them but I love your work and look forward to more. Thanks Louette


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

So beautiful!!! No wonder your work is going to be featured in a fibre arts mag. When I clicked on the topic ,I have to confess that I wasn't expecting anything quite so lovely - thanks for sharing.


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

Beth, that is simply lovely. What do the bottle caps look like before you work your magic?


----------



## NonzNitZen (May 9, 2015)

I so enjoy seeing your beautiful creations! You are an amazing woman!!!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Beautiful work of love--- a wonderful gift!


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

love it you will never loose those pins again ?


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments, - Sorry l haven't answered all questions on here yet! it's been a bit hectic here for a couple of days! Hilary x
This is a link to making the basic pincushion, she's used a plastic one, but l use metal screw tops. You then decorate them however you like.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/verybigjen/sets/72057594099768007


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

I looked at the pictures before I read what you wrote......I was hoping that it was going to your Etsy shop.......so that it could then come to New York State, USA! :lol: Good luck, it will be ever neat if it ends up in the magazine! If it does you just have to let us all know so we can look for it.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice! :thumbup: I always look forward to seeing your creations.


----------

